

Amazon Dash Button - reordering made super easy - zkhalique
https://www.amazon.com/oc/dash-button/ref=br_imp_ara-1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-hero-1&pf_rd_r=1AC8HB7ZN6BDP7DPT1SB&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2068482462&pf_rd_i=desktop

======
detaro
It's on the front page right now and has been for a while...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9296857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9296857)

